# How to Use 3D Analyzer....



## koolent (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am having the following configuration:

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz
Graphics : Intel GMA 3100 128 MB
RAM : 2 GB
Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit

I want to Run X-Men Origins: Wolverine on my pc which requires 256 MB GPU Memory.. Anybody knows how can I run it using 3D Analyzer or VMWare workstation 8 ? Plz help..

Or if there is a problem with Windows 7


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2012)

3d analyzer is not a graphic card replacement. You wont be able to run this.


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 20, 2012)

it requires shadermodel 3.0, you want able to run the using 3danalyze
you can crysis warhead,nfs undercover (tested) ..but with ultra low fps.
I tried it on intel 945


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

You need a descent gpu. Even 8400gs will work with that game. 
3d analyser won't help.
Imagin if it can why we buy gpu upto 10000/-


----------



## koolent (Jan 20, 2012)

anyways... Thanks guyz.. u helpd my doubts clear...


----------

